# last respects



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

when the time comes to say goodbye,please have the courage to let me fly, i know its to hard to let go of your hold,and let me go and rejoin friends of old, your heart maybe full of sorrow at my release,but take comfact in the fact i will be at peace, until that day when we are all back together, i can wait with the others and play in the heather, so just remember when the time comes to say goodbye, please ,please have the courage to say goodbye. 

this was sent to me when i lost a beloved pet rottweiler,it helps me.i hope others will find omfact in it too.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats very nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and im sure it will help comfort others,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

thankyou,,, i have also lost my beautiful pet rottie about a year ago now,,,it still hurts as though it happened yesturday,,,

Its a lovely poem,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

such a lovely poem thank you for sharing it with us all  hugs to you x


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

sam&meg said:


> such a lovely poem thank you for sharing it with us all  hugs to you x


thank you,i just wanted to share it with others who have lost a beloved friend.i hope you found comfact in it.


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

i hope you found comfact in this poem.it only feels like yesterday i lost *******.i am getting a rotty puppy on the 10th of july. shes nearly two weeks old now.have not been ready to get another until now.but ******* and i,i feel exchanged a chunk of each others hearts.he will always be with me.and will never be replaced or forgotten. hes every where i am.god i loved and still love him so much it hurts x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful poem Candy


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

That's a lovely poem that says it all.

Sue


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

lovely sentiment


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

what a lovely poem you never forget your pet but you have wonderful memories 4ever


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

Member


Join Date: Apr 2008
Gender: 
Posts: 169 the legacy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

when humans die, they make a will,
to leave their homes and all they have
to those theylove,
i,too, would make a will if i could write,
to some poor wistful, lonely stray,
i leave my happy home,
my dish, my cosy bed, my cushioned chair, my toy,
the well loved lap, the gentle stroking hand,
the loving voice,
yhe place i made in someones heart,
the love that at last could help me to
a peaceful, painless end,
held in loving arms,
if i should die, oh do not say,
"no more a pet i'll have"
to grieve me by it's loss,
seek out some lonely , unloved dog
and give my place to him,
this is the legacy i leave behnd,
tis all i have to give.


----------

